# Welcome To Our Newest Moderator . . .



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2013)

Some of you may have noticed that Scott's username recently changed from NYWoodturner to NYWoodturner. He's our latest addition to your friendly WoodBarter Staff and we're very happy that he's agreed to join our team. 

So please extend a hearty thanks to Scott for agreeing to help us herd all us cats!



We have another moderator to appoint soon and just have a few formalities to cover first, but we'll be introducing him in a day or two. 


|


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2013)

ME FIRST ME FIRST!  Congratulations Scott.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

great another of are finest wood turners will be to busy moderating to make me masterpeices . :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: only kidding scott no finer choice kevin one a1 guy congrates my freind duck


----------



## EricJS (Mar 29, 2013)

Congratulations Scott! And thanks for helping run this great place!


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats Scott. Maybe Ill reach the pinnacle of WoodBarter-ism someday. Whats the secret??


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 29, 2013)

A good choice.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Congrats Scott. Maybe Ill reach the pinnacle of WoodBarter-ism someday. Whats the secret??



CASH! and a lot of it. ................kidding of course.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Scott. Maybe Ill reach the pinnacle of WoodBarter-ism someday. Whats the secret??
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Scott. Maybe Ill reach the pinnacle of WoodBarter-ism someday. Whats the secret??
> ...



Yes indeedy. I sell moderator positions like Rod Blagojevich sells senate seats. 

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2013)

And what's really funny is that we're talking about Scott and have 10 posts, and he's been active for nearly an hour and I can see from the logs that he hasn't even seen this thread yet! Should he even be a mod?! :rofl2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2013)

Kevin said:


> And what's really funny is that we're talking about Scott and have 10 posts, and he's been active for nearly an hour and I can see from the logs that he hasn't even seen this thread yet! Should he even be a mod?! :rofl2:


Yes he should as I can relate to always being the last to know. :rofl2:


----------



## healeydays (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats Scott.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2013)

Super! Glad to have you aboard, Scott!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

Kevin said:


> And what's really funny is that we're talking about Scott and have 10 posts, and he's been active for nearly an hour and I can see from the logs that he hasn't even seen this thread yet! Should he even be a mod?! :rofl2:



hes just checking out is new desk got his feet up on it watching the guy puting his name on the glass door


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Guys  Sorry I'm late to the party - Been in the wood for sale section - I just read slower than most 
It's an honor to help and a task I don't think will be too difficult with a great group of folks like we have here.


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Scott for helping us run the place!


----------



## phinds (Mar 29, 2013)

Outstanding ... it's about time Kevin found a sucker ... uh, I mean dedicated woodworker ... to do the work that I am supposed to be doing.

Welcome to the inside of the madhouse


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome Scott to the funny farm- I am the only normal one. Well at least sometimes.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard Scott. It's great to have you here.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats, Scott! Did you negotiate your salary or was that even an option?


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 29, 2013)

Its about time you got someone respectable for the job


----------



## Brink (Mar 30, 2013)

Cool! Mod in my backyard. 

Or is this Kevin's next step in getting rid of me?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I almost missed this one :wacko1: Scott! what have you gotten yourself into?



THE NUTHOUSE>>>>>>>


----------



## drycreek (Mar 30, 2013)

A late welcome.


----------

